# Can I overclock my CPU and GPU?



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am just wondering if my computer can handle overclocking and I want to know how.

I want to get my CPU from 2.83 GhZ to at least 3.0 GhZ or more, Also, my GPU to as high as it can.

Complete Specs:


> -------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Computer:
> Computer Type ACPI x86-based PC
> ...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can overclock any cpu and gpu some may overclock a lot and some may only overclock slightly. Read the stick threads at the top of the overclock thread it tells you how to oveclock. My E8400 overclocks a lot but my friends can't get as high as mine he has the same setup as me aprt from mouse and keyboard.


----------

